# I look a t-shirt 150g jersey 100% semi-combed cotton supplier in peru



## NICOLAI55 (Jun 5, 2011)

I need to buy 2003 t-shirts for selling to tourist. I use before some t-world t-shirts from china 175gmt, before and they sell good, but right now i want a better product. I serching in peru, (i´m from chile) but i not find good prices like 5us dollars for t-shirts in Peru. I search a quality like regent model from sol´s, clasical tubular t-shirt 150 jersey 100% semicombed cotton, the t-shirts is made in Bangladesh. 
So what to be a good price in Peru for a t-shirt with these caractherics, and Where search?
Atte nicolai55


----------



## blckisthervn (Aug 15, 2013)

do you still need a quote for this post??


----------

